# Rust stain



## Humabdos (Aug 24, 2004)

I found another Canyon City bottle but it has a rust stain. I got most of it out with CLR. How can I get the rest out? or can I?
 This bottle has sold for between $40. and $90. on E bay. I wonder how much the stain would devalue it?
 Glen


----------



## flasherr (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok here is a lil secret I learned and was hesitate to try. Bar Keepers Friend. I cleaned about 100 acl bottles with it and it wont hurt the paint. Some of the bottles I cleaned were buried and been close to fire and soot is hard to get off sometimes. you can get it at Walmart for 1.97.  While I was in Tennessee I would go by one guys dollar table and pick up relay bad looking bottles then take it back to my place clean them and have $5-10 bottles. Try it on the bottle a little first make sure paint isn't soft. It was a miracle worker for me. I cleaned a double dot red white and blue bottle for a friend and made it look better and probably increased his selling price by almost $5. It is a Powder comes in a gold colored sprinkle can.
 Brian


----------



## Humabdos (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for that info Brain.  I'm on my way to walmart (Man I hate going there!) 
 I'll post a before and after pic when I'm done cleaning it.
 Glen


----------



## Humabdos (Aug 24, 2004)

*RE: Rust stain GONE!!!*

Now that stuff works! Can you tell which one was stained?
 Thanks Brian! 
 Glen


----------



## flasherr (Aug 24, 2004)

Glad it worked for you. You can just send me that bottle for the out of this world info I gave you. Well, keep it as out little secret OK lol. Well, ours and everyone who reads it. I brought back some really good bottles with that stuff. Im glad it worked for you that is a great bottle. It has great cowboy graphics on it. The Drinko bottles I posted earlier looked bad when I got them. One even had some spray paint on it and got most of it off. O yea it was the bottle on the left that you cleaned.
 Brian


----------



## Humabdos (Aug 24, 2004)

You should win the citizen of the year A.B.N award For that trade secret. 
 Maybe you should go back and delete that post?[][][]  
 Unbelievable! wow x 2!  
 My Long Tom ACL soda had a ugly stain  all over the front now it's mint![]
 Glen


----------

